# Catching Lionfish on rod & reel?



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know most people kill these while diving. Can you catch them on rod and reel? I guess shrimp is the best bait. 

This came to mind since they just killed one in the Perdido Pass near my fishing area.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

never tried, im interested tho


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't think it generally happens on a rod and reel. That's part of the problem, too.

Would love to hear other opinions or experiences.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Never heard of anybody hooking one, though according to FWC, it can be done. 

"Lionfish can be speared, caught with a hand net or you may even catch one while fishing with a rod and reel"

As far as bait, those things will eat about anything that fits in their mouth. Cut bait would work too. That's what some are fed in captivity.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd love to, there's no limit or season on them !!!!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

amarcafina said:


> I'd love to, there's no limit or season on them !!!!!!


Actually, there is a limit.

*The lionfish is an unregulated species therefore, you can harvest up to 100 lbs per person per day (no vessel limit) with a recreational license. You can use any legal recreational gear including spear guns, gigs, hook and line, and dip nets. Can't use electricity, grenades, plastic explosives, etc.*

*Shoot first and measure later because there is no size limit.*

The above portion in bold is almost verbatim from the July 1, 2012 issue of the Florida Saltwater Recreational Fishing Regulations pamphlet. See page 24.

Don't ask me why there is no exception for the daily catch limit for lionfish. On the other hand, it takes "quite a few" lionfish to add to 100 lbs. Also, I seriously doubt any FWC officer will bother to weigh your catch.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

I have caught them a few times in my life, but usually as a by-catch to something else I was fishing for, which explains why more are taken by spear. Their meat reminds me of the meat on Sand Perch or Black Sea Bass. Firm, white and flakey....



Tasty little critters, just be careful!!!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> Also, I seriously doubt any FWC officer will bother to weigh your catch.


+1. Any good FWC officer will likely thank you for cleaning up the ocean, rather than ticket you for having 109lbs of Lionfish.


The problem is, Lionfish stick very close to structure, and will only strike at bait/food that passes in front of them. So basically, if you want to catch Lionfish, you'll need to bounce live bait (small bull minnows would work) off structure. Meaning, you'll lose a TON of gear.


----------

